# Grooming tips: Showing Edition



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

So share your showing turnout tips and tricks 

*Also, why not share a few photos as well *

-Baby powder works well for a white horse or to whiten socks or white markings.

-Baby oil works well for giving hightlights to the face


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump!?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Yellow fairy liquid brilliant for getting stains out of white hocks,

Talke white chalk, add water, sponge onto white legs and then bandage untill dry gives the most amazing glowing white legs.

Full body lycras are brilliant for finnishing a coat.

Grooming every day is not just to get the mud off, a proper grooming (where you break a sweat) can improve the quality of the coat.

Shine comes from the inside, feed your horses right and they will shine.

Babyoil round the muzzle and eyes works realy well to emphasise them in the ring.

If your horse has stripey feet take a good look at any optical illusions created by them. Stripey feet can make a leg look crooked even if it isnt. If there is a problem then black them out!

For plaiting only ever plait with thread. Use water or egg whites to ensure that your plait is secure and tight. Alternativly Quikbraid is a reasonable alternative (not quite as good as egg whites).

Always start with a well pulled mane, cut manes and raked manes or manes that are too long are a nightmare to plait and never look as good when plaited.

Always stand above the horse when plaiting as you can get them tighter that way.

Tails should be cut to between hock and chestnut (when carried), a very long tail can make a horses back look long and its hocks weak.

Scrub Scrub and scrub some more.

Dishwasher is very good for bits and stirrup Irons.

Tack should be spotlessly clean and well oiled. matches are very good for getting excess soap out of holes.

Baby wipes are THE BEST invention ever.

Wear surgical gloves when applying makeup to horses.

Smile, The act of smileing will force you to breathe which in turn will relax you.

A ride judge is not there to school your horse for you.

The warm up arena is not the place to be sorting schooling issues!

Don't over show your horse. They have to enjoy what they do in order to sparkle.

*Rosettes are won at home you only go to shows to pick them up*

Even hairy winter coats can gleam

At the end of a day it is your horse that has done the work and your horse will be tired. Say thankyou to him by seeing to him and tucking him up in bed before you sort yourself out.



























































































































I'll add more tips when I think of them.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou so much Faye!!

there is my favourite forum horse, Stan!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

black make up in the tubes - put it on thick and then wipe some of with a washer. then put baby oil or clear highlights over the top

purple shampoo- works well on greys
concentrate shampoo- is awesome for white tails and socks
baby shampoo- very good for sensitive faces

black it- dried quick and then spray with hairspray to add shine and durability.

hairspary- use on hoofs and quarter markings

proplaits- good for kepping mane in.

skinny hood- sits plaits down and keeps face clean

white chalk and spray- good for scars on white horses

boot polish- brown- good for chestnuts with white skin with no hair

million dollar shine spary- good for adding shine to coat

top tails- great detangler and shine in mane and tail

no nots- great detangler and conditions tail and mane after undoing plaits.

restore( supplement) - great for restoring energy and replaces salt losed through sweating(electrolites)



my last one - PERFORMER OIL omega 3 - works really well for giving a horse a healthy coat and diet!!!!!

thats all i can think of for now !!! 
hope this helps


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyouu maddie!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

no problem


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow!!! Some great ideas for the white horses!! I will need to try them when I show this year!!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

photo:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^ Elle


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

yup
sure i s


----------



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

Another quick little secret. Between classes in a dusty arena use a damp wash cloth or towel and run it over the horses coat. It takes the dust off and leaves it gleaming!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

If your horse is light in the hands use cream or other light coloured gloves. But if the horse is heavy in the hands, use dark coloured gloves as it won't attract attention to your hands.


----------



## shermyj1199 (Feb 1, 2011)

If you show in quarter horse country (like me, and i show arabs : ] ) You gota get use to Deep Arenas and ALOT of dust! To make sure your horse dosnt turn dirt colord and muddy from sweating, ALWAYS have a bag of wash cloths and my personal show favorite Peppi! Run it over the coat before classes and brush off hooves So all the hard work you put into Making their feet shine dosnt get covered up by Dust! 

And keep em happy with a bag or apples or carrots at the exit gate for when they do good. Oh and a cool bucket of water so they dont get To hot. If your horse is like mine they drink like camels!


----------



## shermyj1199 (Feb 1, 2011)

Heres some pictures! 

Show on fellow horse lovers!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Good looking horses!!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Don't use showsheen on your horse before you tack up, your saddle with slip.
If its not hot use a sheet and hood to keep your horse clean the night before the show. Of and I also use shipping boots for safety and to keep legs clean. 
I always have a bucket of water on hand. 
Baby wipes are a must! 
Fly spray is always on hand so is washcloths. 
I'm done for now but i'll be back.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah it sux when showsheen makes the saddle slip! Also, baby wipes are a must in my grooming kit


----------

